# Orbea Rise motor question



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I purchased my rise in July but just got it together after waiting for months for all the new parts. But I really love it after the first ride. It is just what I was hoping it would be.
My question is that in eco mode I hear a scrapping noise, subtle but there, that sounds like say a brake pad dragging on a rotor. In off mode there is no sound. SO logically it can't be the rest of the drivetrain, cranks, cassette, freehub, chainring etc. It is like the housing is scrapping lightly on the driveshaft or something. Is this normal for anyone else? This bike was from the spring H series shipment and there is no "rattling" noise going downhill. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Check your chain guide for rubbing on the chain. I just did a bunch of service work on my buddies H15 (I have an m10) and his chain guide was not shimmed properly from the factory on the orbea build. FWIW, the chain guide is not installed by the LBS and is installed when the bike comes from the box. It's easy to miss in a qa/qc because it was rubbing ever so slightly and as you noticed and you could really only hear it with the bike in eco.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

It can't be anything like that because it does not happen when I am pedaling with the motor off. Also when I am in eco mode and there is a downhill section and the motor shuts off and on the sound goes away when it is off. So it only happens when the drive shaft is actually turning.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

When you say drive shaft are you referring the spindle the crank arms bolt to?, cause that obviously rotates as well when you pedal w/motor off. Mine definitely doesn't do this sounds like something inside the motor that needs to be looked at


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. No I am talking about the shaft the chainring is attached to. Yet it really can't be that either since that shaft moves when the motor is off. Must be something inside the motor but it is going to be a real pain to deal with it.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Are you sure your not just hearing the whir noise the motor makes?, I guess it could be perceived as a scrapping type noise but it doesn't sound like brake pads dragging on a rotor to me


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I am sure. The whirring is like the wind blowing through a crack in the window. The scraping sound is in addition to that and sounds like the housing/case, for instance, is just lightly dragging on the drive shaft.
It stops when the motor stops running and it is not present when I ride with the motor off. It still might be a normal sound the motor makes but having never ridden or heard one before I am not sure. The dealer thinks it is abnormal from my description. But they are 2000 miles away...and there are no Shimano warranty shops withing 150 miles.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Bummer, if the dealer can get it warrantied it really is pretty easy to swap out tho, good luck!


----------



## Sprockettooth (2 mo ago)

I have a similar noise. Not the motor whir, not the clutch clack, but a high pitched whiny grating sound. It starts when pedalling lightly and disappears when pedalling harder. Not present when pedalling with the motor off. It appears in all modes not just eco. I suspect it's something in the clutch dragging before the motor takes up some slack. The motor has been back to Shimano but they say they could'nt find anything wrong.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope that is the case. At least you had them check and if anything goes wrong out of warranty you can look back to show them.


----------

